# Toronto voted most hated city



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Interesting results here

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2011/11/10/18949576.html


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I thought we had all already agreed on this ?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't know if you've ever caught the wonderful fake newsmagazine show _This Is That _on CBC radio One, but they had a simply wonderful segment this past week on why all the arts and culture should be moved to Toronto. You can find it here: http://www.cbc.ca/thisisthat/episode/2011/11/05/season-2-episode-19/ It's near the beginning of the podcast.

Though it is obviously tongue in cheek, it reflects the way many Canadians think that Toronto thinks.

_This Is That_ is to _As It Happens _as the Rutles are to the Beatles: SOOOOOOO close but where the one goes one note up the other goes one note down. Because it sounds so official, they receive dozens of angry phone calls about the preposterous topics discussed and proposals made, from people who were listening while doing something else and thought it was a real news show interviewing actual spokespersons. The smugness of the segment is absolutely delicious.

FWIW, the big smoke is a fine town....as long as you can be a pedestrian. If you intend to do anything whatsoever in a car, it is sheer hell on earth. It is Kandahar for drivers. The behaviour of drivers is criminal, the signage is about 30-50 years out of date and badly placed, the control of parking is predatory, the sheer amount of time spent in a vehicle to get from here to there appalling, and the streetcar tracks an accident waiting to happen. Stay on your feet or on the TTC, and its as nice as anywhere else.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

mhammer said:


> ...
> 
> FWIW, the big smoke is a fine town....as long as you can be a pedestrian. If you intend to do anything whatsoever in a car, it is sheer hell on earth. It is Kandahar for drivers. The behaviour of drivers is criminal, the signage is about 30-50 years out of date and badly placed, the control of parking is predatory, the sheer amount of time spent in a vehicle to get from here to there appalling, and the streetcar tracks an accident waiting to happen. Stay on your feet or on the TTC, and its as nice as anywhere else.



I lived in TO for a year or two (not sure now). Loved it, don't want to again. I never used a car there though and honestly there was nowhere that I wanted a car to get me to that a train/subway/bus didn't get me to just as fast with less cost and hassle.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

My boy went to Humber for a few years and lived in the area. He was driving his own car and I think he paid at least $1500 in parking fines while he was living there


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The 12th Fret is in Toronto. That makes it good. So there.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Ah, well that's where we differ. In our home, we are inveterate listeners to both _Wiretap_ and _This Is That_. Been listening to both since they started. Mind you, the radio dial pretty much never leaves CBC.

The two guys who do _This Is That_ used to have a show on the Comedy Network called "Good Morning World". It was a satire of local morning shows, and had the same VERY dry sense of humour. At times it was almost like _Willy and Floyd_ or _The Buddies_; both classic Canadian kids shows that were basically 2 guys goofing around the studio and trying to make the cameraman break up. Personally, I think their style works much better on radio, because the way the phone distorts their voices allows them to impersonate a broader array of characters.

Their CBC 75th anniversary 2-parter was precious, and included a profile on a "legendary" foley guy, a CBC musical director who explained how all the background music for news and other shows in the old days was live, and they would have to grab their instruments and dash from studio to studio, and a profile on the lonely life of the CBC broadcast tower operator, portrayed the way you'd talk about a lighthouse keeper on some treacherous coast. It doesn't sound funny to hear me summarize it, but the bits are quite humorous.

But. not everyone's cup of tea, I s'pose. I know folks who don't like the Three Stooges, and others who loathe Woody Allen, and the Jeffersons remained on TV for years, so I'm not surprised _somebody_ doesn't like the show.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

As the official spokesman for the "rest of Canada" I can tell you we voted for TO as the most hated simply because we're tired of seeing the Leafs on HNIC every Saturday!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

toronnto is ok for a big city. beats the hell outta philly, i can tell you that. if you're a white collar person toronto aint to bad. but if you do any sort of manual labor, you commute away from town, and it takes forever. i can't wait till i'm working steady enough to move.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Mooh said:


> The 12th Fret is in Toronto. That makes it good. So there.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I can live with that.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Of course Albertans hated Toronto the most. Maybe if we said "HoooooooWEE!" more often they might hate us less. 

(ducks and runs behind the couch)


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

WELL... Turanna is the Centre of the Universe!! 

 I currently live in Burlington. Quaint little city full of PC supporters, dogs, bike trails that get snow plowed before school zones; all in all a nice little city where we make an extra 40 a week just picking up empty 26 and 40 oz liquor empties off the side of the road. Yes, I have lived in a few cities but never one where I can find empty fortypounders randomly in bushes, sides of the road, under bus benches etc almost every day of the week (not including all the wine, beer and spritzer bottles). Last year had a meeting at the local legion, and I found it by following the trail of empty beer cans and travel bottles of liquor too; every other pace was a can/bottle for three blocks right to the legions door.

This winters outing for us is the Toronto Christmas Parade!! Also going to get in the Maya Exhibit at the ROM (hope it isn't lame the way their "water" was). Also want to pick up some Tofu making equipment and salts. Going to do a birthday dinner there for my son as well.

LOL while I can find things to "hate on" in my current home town. Toronto is just cooler to hate on  however, Toronto is a "destination" for us and we do access it same as we access any other destination.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Of course Albertans hated Toronto the most. Maybe if we said "HoooooooWEE!" more often they might hate us less.
> 
> (ducks and runs behind the couch)


Sorry man. The correct pronunciation is "Yee-Haw".

Let me guess. Your from Toronto.



OK, I'm kidding. I still like Toronto more than any other Canadian city. I mean really. People from Edmonton hating Toronto. LOL. 

I needed a good laugh today. Thanks.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Most T'ron'o haters ain't never been there, so I say. I been there lots, ev'n no what how to say the place. T'ron'o. Saw the Leafs 'n' got hit on the noggin' with a puck. They let me keep the puck.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

On one trip back home from Japan, on the plane I sat next to a couple of guys from Toront...the Japanese I talk to always seem to leave that last vowel off, the guys were not Japanese, one was Indian and other caucasian...and they told me at that time, 51% of people in Toronto were born outside Canada...found that fascinating and does anyone know what that stat is today?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www12.statcan.gc.ca/census-r...earchPR=01&B1=All&GeoLevel=PR&GeoCode=3520005


ack look for "Immigrant status and period of immigration "

Total population 2,476,565
Non-immigrants 1,184,235
Immigrants 1,237,720


Thats 2006, not sure if 2011 is available or not. On the page with 2011 when clicked this 2006 data is what shows.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

mhammer said:


> If you intend to do anything whatsoever in a car, it is sheer hell on earth. It is Kandahar for drivers. The behaviour of drivers is criminal, the signage is about 30-50 years out of date and badly placed, the control of parking is predatory, the sheer amount of time spent in a vehicle to get from here to there appalling, and the streetcar tracks an accident waiting to happen. Stay on your feet or on the TTC, and its as nice as anywhere else.


Honestly? I hate driving in Ottawa far more than I ever hated driving in Toronto. And I lived in the Beach...way out at the end of the nasty roads and the long, slow commutes to any major thoroughfare. I find drivers here far more annoying; agressive in passive ways most of the time and completely clueless as to what's going on around them.

Can't argue about the street car tracks though. I've slid along those in the winter too many times to count, thinking this would be the time I'd slide in to the intersection or ass end of a street car...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Sorry man. The correct pronunciation is "Yee-Haw".
> 
> Let me guess. Your from Toronto.


 Actually, I live in the circle of urban sprawl that circles Toronto, or should I say horseshoes Toronto, east from lake Ontario, around the the north and down to the west shore of Lake Ontario. But I will be moving into the city in January because I HATE commuting in and out of the city. That will give me about 1 1/2 to 2 hours more of life a day. Commuting from the GTA into T.O. and back is totally evil and enough reason to have a hate on.

P.S. Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwww !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

nkjanssen said:


> Robert1950 said:
> 
> 
> > P.S. Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwww !!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Been waiting for this.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> Gooooooooo Fuuuuuuuuuuuuccccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk Yooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrsssssssseeeeeellllllfffffff!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Too many u's in Fuuuuuuuuuuuuccccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Agreed. Ottawa, though manageable, confuses the heck out of me. Too many one way streets, weird angles around the canal. Toronto doesn't bother me at all for driving. In almost any city folks are in too much of as hurry, but that's just my small town reaction.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

There was a film made several years ago covering Canada's hatred of T.O.



wikipedia said:


> Mr. Toronto starts his journey in Hamilton after he sees a billboard boasting "Toronto Sucks" as an advertisement campaign. He finds out that some fans of the Hamilton Tiger-Cats put on bags over their heads because of the shame of losing to Toronto during the Labour Day CFL game every year. He decides to go around Canada on a fake "Toronto Appreciation Day" tour. Mr. Toronto visits St. John's and Halifax, where Atlantic Canadians spit on his "Toronto Appreciation Day" banner. Then he travels to Montreal where local comedy troupe The Dancing Cock Brothers sing "Goodbye Toronto, Bonjour Montreal"[2] and where his Toronto work ethic influences the city to change the light bulbs on the giant cross atop Mount Royal. Next, he skips the Prairies (because “every Torontonian does”), and lands in Calgary and Vancouver, where he learns that resentment towards Toronto runs very deep.[3] During the 2006 NHL Stanley Cup Finals, he visits Edmonton where he risks his life by wearing a faux Wayne Gretzky Toronto Maple Leafs jersey during the Edmonton Oilers’ Stanley Cup run.[1]
> 
> Let's All Hate Toronto then presents a list of the top ten reasons why Canada hates Toronto, including envy, violence, pollution and The Toronto Maple Leafs.[3] In the end, Mr. Toronto is so discouraged that, like the Hamilton Tiger Cats fans, he puts a bag on his head and wanders into the fog at Toronto's Nuit Blanche art event, where, after admitting that Toronto does suck, he receives over 1,000 hugs from the Torontonians at the event, including the mayor of Toronto. This makes Mr. Toronto believe that his native city does not suck as the rest of Canada seems to think.
> 
> Throughout the film Mr. Toronto does several television and radio interviews and is frequently asked, "What city in Canada hates Toronto the most?" At the end of the film he realizes that Toronto hates itself the most.


[video=youtube;2x5bA05xYAU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2x5bA05xYAU[/video]


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

This is not news......I've hated TO since before hating TO was cool.


----------



## Chubba (Aug 23, 2009)

the hate-on for Toronto in the Ottawa media was pretty bad for a while, especially when the Senators had a competitive team (live 88.5 had a 'hate Toronto' website last year - maybe they still do..who cares?) . Now that the expectations for the Senators are lower, I don't hear it as much...Senators fans are all about 'Leafs Suck', and believe it to be a major rivalry, but I think in Toronto it is still believed that the rivalry is with Montreal. 

Ottawa as a city seems to be very concerned with how it measures up to Toronto, but is barely a blip in the minds of most people in Toronto, or kinda like an irritating little brother...


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I lived in Toronto for the first 10 years of my life from the mid 60's to the mid 70's. I had a great time! Been in Mississauga for the last 36 years and I love it. 

Having said that, I also love Toronto. Its a great city! I don't understand the hate for it? Jealousy of being recognized as a great city? Its wonderful to support and be proud of the city/community you live in but to hate a great city like Toronto is childish.

And for all you who hate Toronto just because of the traffic or trying to drive through it? Your a bunch of candy asses.largetongue


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

traffic wise it can get crazy in TO. The evenings are not too bad. I have driven around in a lot of big cities over the years. LA, Chicago, New York (Manhattan), Washington, Vancouver, Seattle, just about all of the big US cities and the worst I have ever encountered is New York followed by Chicago. Getting in and out of those cities is a long process. Toronto is bad getting in and out, once you are actually downtown its much better


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Brampton is far, far worse.... There is absolutely no good way to get around in Brampton. I live 45 minutes north, but unfortunately work there. It's not Toronto I hate it's the cost of everything there. We took our 6 year old to the CN Tower cause she really, really wanted to go. The cost to get our 3 asses up the elevator? $72.95!!!! I mean Come on! 3 bucks for a bottle of water once you get up there, $10 bucks to park (although it would have cost more for return trips on the subway) Just to F'n expensive to do ANYTHING!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I won't mention the cities I like the least in Canada. I see no point in that.

Let's just say that I've been from coast to coast many times and spent time in all major Canadian cities and most of the smaller ones and Toronto is way, way down on the list of my least favourites.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Throwing in my vote for Montreal as BEST city in Canada.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...aside from the traffic problems and the unbelievably arrogant, me-first drivers, i can't find a reason to even dislike toronto, much less hate it.

there's much to love about the city, however, not the least of which is the music scene.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Brampton is far, far worse.... There is absolutely no good way to get around in Brampton. I live 45 minutes north, but unfortunately work there. It's not Toronto I hate it's the cost of everything there. We took our 6 year old to the CN Tower cause she really, really wanted to go. The cost to get our 3 asses up the elevator? $72.95!!!! I mean Come on! 3 bucks for a bottle of water once you get up there, $10 bucks to park (although it would have cost more for return trips on the subway) Just to F'n expensive to do ANYTHING!


Brampton is the worst city I have been to period. Not even a contest. I am thankful they extended the 410 so I have to see even less of it when I drive from here to toronto.


----------



## Chubba (Aug 23, 2009)

torndownunit said:


> Brampton is the worst city I have been to period. Not even a contest. I am thankful they extended the 410 so I have to see even less of it when I drive from here to toronto.


lol - i was born in and grew up in brampton - I never felt much connection to it because i went to a french school, so i didn't know many kids around my neighbourhood...

i worked Steak and Burger at the Bramalea City Centre as a bus boy - one of the waiters asked me once "Where are you from?" I said, "I was born in Brampton". He said "Oh, sorry."

I haven't lived there in almost 17 years but go there a few times a year to see my parents...it's sure changed...but it's also made me realize that I miss Toronto - it has a certain life and energy to it that Ottawa lacks....


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

I've been to Toronto countless times and still go there on business and for fun the odd time. It's a decent city but definitely not my favourite Canadian city.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Chubba said:


> i worked Steak and Burger at the Bramalea City Centre as a bus boy - one of the waiters asked me once "Where are you from?" I said, "I was born in Brampton". He said "Oh, sorry."


that's funny :-D back home we used to do that to people from jersey


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I guess I should clarify my view....it is not just TO.....I try to avoid cities in general. I guess I am just a country bumpkin.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Quite frankly I don't understand the hate for Toronto (.....other than the Leafs). My wife's sister and her family have a home in the Bloor-Ossington area. When we spend a weekend there I just love going to Kensington Market, Chinatown, amazing restuarants, great live music clubs at night, guitar shops....etc. What is there not to like. When we visit I just park the car and take the TTC. Fun city!


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Whats the old saying?
Nice to visit but I would not want to live there..

I have been to almost every City in Canada and they are all different and it really depends on where you live to form your opinion.
Living in Surrey BC feels much different to living in Kits, so does living in Rosedale feel different to living in Malvern.

Of all the Citys Vancouver is number 1, halifax 2 and Calgary 2.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Bevo said:


> Whats the old saying?
> Nice to visit but I would not want to live there..
> 
> I have been to almost every City in Canada and they are all different and it really depends on where you live to form your opinion.
> ...


I hear you on Vancouver and Halifax but I don't dig Calgary AT ALL! Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Halifax #2?

If you are wealthy perhaps...so wealthy that you are immune to these sort of expenses:

*Wages* - low...perhaps lower than (or as low as) any other city and it is exacerbated by a high cost of living.
*City government* - a mayor who makes $150 000 per year and 23 council members who all make $70 000 per year. The city only has about 400 000 people whereas cities like Edmonton and Calgary have populations of over 1 million people and only have half of that. They are cutting the council by 6 members but that's still not enough. Elitism runs amok.
*Rent* - I have seen places that cost $950 and are perhaps 600 sq. ft. 20 minutes drive to downtown in a small area like this. 
*Electrical costs* - the Conservative government of the era (early '90s) sold the provincially owned utility and now rates go up annually. Currently the 3rd most expensive power in major cities, there is an application for a 7% increase and the government has taken the 'proactive' stance of allowing grants for people to retrofit for wood heating. 
*Murders* - lots of them
*Artsy reputation* - well, they are still clinging to it but the live venues are being pushed out and condos being built
*Real Estate* - much higher than it should be relative to the employment opportunities
*Deed Transfer Tax* - when I bought my house I asked my lawyer "What is this fee?". He said "That's a tax grab. They put your name on the deed and charge you 1.5% of the purchase price of the house...to put it in perspective, that's enough to buy a REALLY nice guitar. 
*Provincial Government* - the salaries are rich and the pensions are HUGE. For every dollar a provincial politician pays into the provincial pension system, the public pays SEVEN DOLLARS. The point is that this is not sustainable...the population here is aging and there are little economic development to come in the future. Those Navy contracts aren't going to be able to support all of that unless we start building ships for every country in the world. I could see them being paid really well if they had put the province into a fantastic position by their hard work and cunning policies over the years but it is far from the reality.
*Municipal Property Taxes* - high (my taxes are more than 2 times what a similar valued place in Calgary would cost)
*HST* - a provincial thing but another thing that you must deal with if in the city (HST is 15% on nearly everything even gasoline which is also very high compared to other provinces)
*Health Care *- again a provincial thing but so much waste in the system with 10 health districts and less than a million people (that's 10 presidents of health regions and 24 vice presidents whereas Prince Rupert has more people and 1 pres/4 vice pres). Experienced doctors say that bed shortages would not be as bad if rooms which used to have beds in them didn't have administrators sitting in front of computers in them now. It is a product of public funds being thrown at problems and the people at the top just ensuring that the money is spent rather than the money actually improving care. The 10 districts (which was expanded from 4) was a system put in place by another former Conservative government and a Premier who was a former 'family doctor' or GP.
*Business Taxes* - some small business owners were on a radio show talking about the taxes that they pay and they were saying that they pay tax on the side walk footage, and then they pay a tax on any signs that they have, AND a tax on the AIR between the side walk and the signs.


I've been from PEI to 'just inside' the B.C. border and the worst drivers are right here in Halifax. The aggressive drivers in Quebec can be scary but at least they KNOW how to drive.

In short, there are a lot of negatives associated with living here and one might have their eyes pried open after getting here and thinking that it would be a laid back & party atmosphere. If I didn't have family in this province I would have been gone years ago...and I've not been here 5 years yet.


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

smorgdonkey said:


> I've been from PEI to 'just inside' the B.C. border and the worst drivers are right here in Halifax.


If you think Halifax is bad you should see the Sydney area. 
I don't mind driving in Halifax at all other than getting somewhat lost if I don't stick to the routes I'm familiar with.

Nova Scotia truly is very broken on a staggering number of levels and you are quite right that you really have to live here to see it and feel it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

Jeff B. said:


> If you think Halifax is bad you should see the Sydney area.
> I don't mind driving in Halifax at all other than getting somewhat lost if I don't stick to the routes I'm familiar with.
> 
> Nova Scotia truly is very broken on a staggering number of levels and you are quite right that you really have to live here to see it and feel it.


Took the kids to Sydney over the Thanksgiving week and I'm always a little shocked at first by the huge spread of wealth on Cape Breton island. My grandparents in Antigonish were saying how lucky they were they left Scotchtown when they did...people can't give houses away there now. Stayed with my aunt in Whitney Pier which is always a bit jarring.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I wouldn't want to live in ANY major city. Once it gets over 100k in population it's just not a place I want to live.Toronto is great.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Milkman said:


> I wouldn't want to live in ANY major city. Once it gets over 100k in population it's just not a place I want to live.Toronto is great.


Give me Tokyo, Montreal or London.  I love world class cities. Toronto doesn't play on the same stage IMO.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

hardasmum said:


> Give me Tokyo, Montreal or London.  I love world class cities. Toronto doesn't play on the same stage IMO.


Tokyo is cool, but I prefer Kyoto or even Kobe.Toronto is world class IMO.

So are Montreal, Vancouver, Quebec City and Halifax.

I don't consider any other Canadian cities to be in that class, but that's just my opinion.

Again, I wouldn't live in ANY of the above, but love visiting them.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Milkman said:


> hardasmum said:
> 
> 
> > Give me Tokyo, Montreal or London.  I love world class cities. Toronto doesn't play on the same stage IMO.
> ...


I have lived in London and Toronto and dream of moving to the country.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

This is the view of my yard one morning a few weeks ago .......Now, why would I want to give this up to move to any city?


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Jeff B. said:


> Nova Scotia truly is very broken on a staggering number of levels and you are quite right that you really have to live here to see it and feel it.


Yes. I wouldn't have believed it had I not moved back here. When I visited, it seemed fine. You are so right that you have to live here for a while to see that it has so much wrong.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

smorgdonkey said:


> Halifax #2?
> 
> If you are wealthy perhaps...so wealthy that you are immune to these sort of expenses:
> 
> ...


Smorg
This may relate back to my comment of "Nice to visit but wouldn't want to live there" I visited twice and spent time all over the area. If I was going to move there then I would do the homework and would see what you mention above.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Lots of cool stuff happening in cities. Cities are where the best music stores are, concerts, shopping, etc. Nice to visit, but wouldn't want to live there. I honestly don't beleive Toronto is so bad comparitively, everywhere has its benefits and liabilities.

Jim DaddyO has got the right idea. It's why some of us are happier. I'm often told that I could charge way more for my services in the big city. I reply that the pace, the expense, the noise, the traffic, and the hassle just isn't worth it to me. To others, whatever floats your boat. I have a brother, sister, and niece in the GTA, and my kids live in Ottawa and Kingston. I just don't know how people live in cities. I visit, but can't wait to get home.

That said, even where I live (Goderich) is too big for me. I'd rather be living where my heart is on the Bruce Peninsula, or somewhere remote.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Jim DaddyO said:


> This is the view of my yard one morning a few weeks ago .......Now, why would I want to give this up to move to any city?


Hope that's in your freezer now ....


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I am 42 years old. I don't NEED the 'life' of a city any more. I have grown up, done my thing, and am content inside my being to relax and take time to simply enjoy being alive with living growing things around me. Some times I simply cannot stand people or crowds. I preferentially shop at night simply to not have to deal with more people than the cashier. However, I could not live so far out that I cannot get to things like social events (Sound of Music for instance here in Burlington). City outskirts is where I find my best comfort zone.

Of course, starting with my age does mean there is a caveat:

If I was 15 in the woods without a car and not even a variety store in walking distance you can almost bet I would own a modified hunting rifle named Betsy with dreams of the day I can "get out"...


----------

